# layout connecting Fastrack & standard O gauge track



## lightman45 (Feb 8, 2010)

I am a senior citizen and a beginner in this model railroading. I need some suggestions or recommendations. I have some new Fastrack and some new standard O gauge track. I would like to make a double loop utlizing the standard O gauge on the outer loop and the Fastrack on the inner loop. No problem so far. Now, I would like to tie these together on either side with double switches, 1- O gauge switch and 1- Fastrack switch connected with transition piece. Is this possible, and if so what degree switches would I need? I have started out with a 4'X8' carpet covered board. Can this design be done on this size board or will I need to expand board to accommodate this type layout? I am somewhat limited by space (wifey), but I could expand to 8'X5', or even 8 1/2'X5' if I had to. I want to add a couple of spur tracks in the middle of the fastrack loop for parking, don't think that will be a problem.

Does anyone have layout plans for utlizing and connecting these two types of tracks? If so I would really be interested in seeing them. Don't want to buy switches until I am sure this will work and to make sure I get the correct ones. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated. Sorry for the long post. Jim


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Try this link at Trainz.com It is 5 inches and expensive. It is the price of 2 or 3 pieces of tubular track. It should be stocked at any Lionel dealer


----------



## Burner (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm looking to create a layout with the outer loop made with Fastrack and the inner loop with O-27. I think 4x8 should be fine for starters... will let you know this year. It's at my mom's so I can only work on it once a month.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, drop back anytime to talk trains.


----------

